# Fun one today



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Are the camera guys electricians or just low voltage like we were? In my state and others I would get fired if I touched electrical other than plugging equipment in. Might look into that if it goes further up the chain.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

LARMGUY said:


> Are the camera guys electricians or just low voltage like we were? In my state and others I would get fired if I touched electrical other than plugging equipment in. Might look into that if it goes further up the chain.


One is but hes more residential then industrial.

My boss got to chew on his boss so everyone is happy.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. That's why I come here.

I'll have to remember not to use my heat gun when I'm tapped into control circuits, only lower wattage tools, or maybe my battery charger.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

I also got to watch a drive expert doing a upgrade accidentally toast a drive and breaker. They were meant to supply him with a bypass interlock starter assembly. The gave him a reversing starter and he didn't notice the extra jumpers so he supplied power to both input and output of the drive and that released the magic smoke. 
He asked for assistance as he assumed it was a bad breaker (due to it smoking). I really felt bad for the guy when i had to point out the problem.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Man, if someone could come up with a smoke repacking tool...


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Cow said:


> Thanks for the tips. That's why I come here.
> 
> I'll have to remember not to use my heat gun when I'm tapped into control circuits, only lower wattage tools, or maybe my battery charger.



Years ago put a receptacle on top of a control panel of a machine for a machine light tapped off the control transformer, used a duplex receptacle & the operator used to plug his radio in too which was not a problem, the problem that occurred was someone decided to unplug the radio to use a shop vac, taking out the fuse, was forced to use a single Twistlock® receptacle so no more radio. :sad:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Cow said:


> Thanks for the tips. That's why I come here.
> 
> I'll have to remember not to use my heat gun when I'm tapped into control circuits, only lower wattage tools, or maybe my battery charger.


You know, the control circuit will likely have enough current to charge an 18 volt Milwaukee battery, and you could then use a Milwaukee 18 volt heat gun.

Thereby technically using a heat gun from a control circuit!


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

That's getting pretty tricky Kevin but you are right.

Tim


----------

